# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux How do you reinstall OS's on various PC's without having to buy new OS for each one?

## compuguy

I have built several PC's for personal use in the past, and am now thinking of doing it part time for others. My question is, is there a windows OS that i can use that will let me re-install it on different PC's belonging to diff customers? Or do i have to purchase one for each new build? This could get expensive, and cut profits way down. TY.

----------


## jana05

Such a measure involves the licensing issues with Micro$oft (M$). I am not a windows person, but as far as my knowledge goes, the usage involves of 1 product on 1 individual system. So each user must buy their own copy of the product. 1 product cannot be copied onto several machines. This involves breach of their license. 

However, if you are using several PC's in your premises or building several PC's for others to use in their own premises or their company, you could buy a windows OS with larger number of licenses to install. This would involve buying 1 CD and ability to do multiple install. 

There are many licensing issues with M$ regarding their OS, read them for safety. I use Linux to avoid such problems. The software is free, you must be knowing it.

----------


## vivekit

no ......you cannot use one cd for different users....you just have to ask for a cd with a number of user licence.like a five end user license where you can use the cd in five different pc's... like that.

----------


## peeyush_jain

Sorry You have to buy the license for that

----------


## sarathi trichy

> I have built several PC's for personal use in the past, and am now thinking of doing it part time for others. My question is, is there a windows OS that i can use that will let me re-install it on different PC's belonging to diff customers? Or do i have to purchase one for each new build? This could get expensive, and cut profits way down. TY.


you buy new serial key in microsoft.com..not new os its totally waste..

----------

